# Looking for a .223 round that will not exit!



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone shoot a .223 rem. that will not pass through a coyote or a bobcat? /gr. /manufacture/ style. Thanx


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

i got a 223 none that i no of


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

old skunk said:


> i got a 223 none that i no of


Ok. If anyone does What's the twist?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I shoot 55gr vmax and I don't think one has ever exited? Maybe once?

Several bobcats, coyotes and fox. Yep - even tiny fox. One tiny entrance hole and no exit. In several instances I haven't even been able to find an entry wound.

No idea what's going on with all of these guys who mention them exiting. Maybe i've been shooting bullets from a magic batch?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> I shoot 55gr vmax and I don't think one has ever exited? Maybe once?
> 
> Several bobcats, coyotes and fox. Yep - even tiny fox. One tiny entrance hole and no exit. In several instances I haven't even been able to find an entry wound.
> 
> No idea what's going on with all of these guys who mention them existing. Maybe i've been shooting bullets from a magic batch?


Thanx Chris what kind of 55gr. Vmax I have 2 boxes of Winchester 55gr. Balistic tips( vmax) and 2 boxes of Hornady 40gr. Vmax


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

i shoot a 222 which is viturally the same as a 223. A number of years ago I was shooting holes in Red Fox you could stick your head through. I started reloading and came up with this load that hardly ever leaves an entrance hole or an exit hole. I first tried it on a feral cat at about a hundred yards. It killed instantly. the whole front half felt like mush. No exit hole and no entrance hole that i could find although it did have one. I know, it don't make no sence to me eather. Also very good for killing coyotes. Instant kills, no mess or big holes.

My loads are 52 gr HP BT / 24 gr 4895 powder, CCI primer. Nothing special, just works. never had it chonographed. maybe this will help


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Thanx Chris what kind of 55gr. Vmax I have 2 boxes of Winchester 55gr. Balistic tips( vmax) and 2 boxes of Hornady 40gr. Vmax


Ballistic tips (if it says so on the box) are Nosler bullets. They did a CT(combined technology) bullet together with Winchester.

As far as pass through goes (or exiting) I've had them all exit at one time or another.The exception is the Barnes Varmint grenade. It has a copper jacket with a compressed powder inside. I only shot one coyote with them though (from my 204) the accuracy just wasn't there though. I only had one real good load and it was to slow for my liking in that caliber. Many of the manufacturers now have this same style(compressed powder) bullets. I do not know of any loaded ammunition that comes with them as the projectile, but i don't ever pay much attention to factory loads.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Thanx Chris what kind of 55gr. Vmax I have 2 boxes of Winchester 55gr. Balistic tips( vmax) and 2 boxes of Hornady 40gr. Vmax


I stocked up on Fiocchi a long time ago and it's served me well. I am just now starting to run out and will either need to find some more, or something similar.

And I stand corrected... it is 50 gr not 55. I always forget that....


----------



## mrmarkham (Aug 28, 2012)

I also use the Fiocci and did not have any exits last year. But, both a yote and bobcat in the last week had golfball sized exits.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

last winter I shot the winchester white box 45gr jhp bullets with no exits.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx; Chris, Hawk, Youngdon, Mrmarkham And Poe. I Appreciate your input! I forgot to say what I was shooting. Mini-14 w/ 16.12" barrel 1:9" RH twist 6 groove.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Confucius says : the one that is not shot, will not exit....









Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Thanx; Chris, Hawk, Youngdon, Mrmarkham And Poe. I Appreciate your input! I forgot to say what I was shooting. Mini-14 w/ 16.12" barrel 1:9" RH twist 6 groove.


There are a LOT of factors that will determine what happens when that projectile hits flesh and beyond, velocity, being the most prevalent IMO, as all bullets have an range of velocity where they work as they are designed to. As an example look at the extremes. A bullet that just leaves the muzzle will be at it's top velocity and if loaded to the maximum of it's effective velocity range will likely splatter and make a horific surface wound(that will likely lead to massive internal bleeding and cause that animal to die a slow death) or as a bullet has slowed to the point of very little velocity it would be like getting hit by a pebble, it would likely give a good bruise and may hurt like heck but would probably not cause a lethal wound. Past the max velocity and the bullet would open to quickly...to slow and it would fail to open.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> There are a LOT of factors that will determine what happens when that projectile hits flesh and beyond, velocity, being the most prevalent IMO, as all bullets have an range of velocity where they work as they are designed to. As an example look at the extremes. A bullet that just leaves the muzzle will be at it's top velocity and if loaded to the maximum of it's effective velocity range will likely splatter and make a horific surface wound(that will likely lead to massive internal bleeding and cause that animal to die a slow death) or as a bullet has slowed to the point of very little velocity it would be like getting hit by a pebble, it would likely give a good bruise and may hurt like heck but would probably not cause a lethal wound. Past the max velocity and the bullet would open to quickly...to slow and it would fail to open.


You are right youngdon, there are a lot of factors, ie: the bullets weight, length, bc, design, powder,temperature, elevation and the longer the bullet the longer the bearing surface witch causes higher pressures so a faster twist rate is needed to stabilize it. ie a 1:7 for bullets heaver than 80gr., a 1:8 for bullets up to 80gr., 1:9 for bullets up to 70gr., 1:12 for bullets up to 63gr., a 1:14 for bullets up to 55gr., a 1:15 for bullets up to 55gr. Driven @ 4,100 fps. Or more., a 1:16 for bullets up to 55gr. @ 4,300 fps. or more. So many factors do affect the bullets outcome. All I need is some field tested results... Thanx


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have also worked up some loads for 55gr berger varmint hp bullets and 55gr vmax. Im going to try the bergers first and if I start to get hide damage then I will try the vmax. The 50gr bergers work awsome in my 22-250 so im hoping the 55 will also do a good job. The Vmax I didnt have much luck with in my 22-250 but at slower .223 speeds they could be a very good choice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

poe said:


> I have also worked up some loads for 55gr berger varmint hp bullets and 55gr vmax. Im going to try the bergers first and if I start to get hide damage then I will try the vmax. The 50gr bergers work awsome in my 22-250 so im hoping the 55 will also do a good job. The Vmax I didnt have much luck with in my 22-250 but at slower .223 speeds they could be a very good choice.


poe let me know how they do. I don't have the tools to reload. I am stuck with factory ammo for now...


----------



## UpNorthTrapper (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone use the Hornady Zombies for a .223 55gr? Wondering if that will be good on fur


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe those are the same as the red tip v-maxs just different colored tip. I think it is just a zombie craze niche they were trying to expand sales with a marketing ploy and it worked. i moght be wrong as I dont know for sure but my moneys says it's the same just green tip.


----------



## UpNorthTrapper (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay thanks Bigdrowdy1!!


----------



## super_soph198 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shot an empty water bottle with a 55 gr vmaxmand it was impressive to see what happened. There were tons of tiny holes in the bottle like a bbsized grenade went off inside but there was not a huge entry or exit. I would say this is an impressive round to use for fur bearing.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

K--I'm assuming that u don't load your own, but if you start (which might be the only ticket to tailor a load that doesn't exit), u may wanna try the Hornady 35gr NTX Ballistic Tip...I haven't shot a yote w/ one yet, though... I'm pretty sure this will be my multi-furbearer round after I get done hunting w/ my K-Hornet...

Here's a 10 shot group (35gr. NTX) @ 100 yds from my ER Shaw Varmint Upper w/ a 1:9 twist...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats some good shooting Scotty . What type powder and velocities with that bullet?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thats some good shooting Scotty . What type powder and velocities with that bullet?


Using H4895...haven't chronied them yet.... figuring about 3200fps....


----------

